# Back-up bow



## southpaw2000 (Feb 9, 2010)

How many of you have a back-up bow ready to shoot? These compound bows are so complex now, and if something breaks or goes wrong, you can't shoot anymore. My bow was in the shop for two weeks and I was wishing I had a back-up bow to shoot. There have been times at the range where something goes wrong on the bow, couldn't shoot anymore and had to go home. Since I'm a lefty, if my sight broke, these are usually on backorder and it would take a while for me to get another one. I was at a 900 shoot, this guy's bow malfunctioned, and he was good to go again because he had another bow in his car.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

You know, I used to think back-up bows were sort of unnecessary, but I'm a firm believer in them now. Last fall, the limb on my hunting bow cracked the night before I was to leave on a 10-day hunt. Fortunately, I had another one--a used target bow, but better than nothing. I threw some camo tape on it, spent a couple of days tuning it to shoot hunting arrows and broadheads, and was still able to have an 8-day hunt. Now I get both bows ready before season and try to take both when I hunt. It certainly can't hurt.


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

I have 9 compond bows at the moment, so ya, defiantly believe in having a back-up bow. back-up hunting, back-up target and back-up 3D. Any big shoot I go to I bring a back-up.


----------



## mmiela (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes I have a backup bow. Couldn't stand it if during whitetail season main bow were to go offline. Being a lefty as well it could be weeks before you were back in business.


----------



## southpaw2000 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks so much for all your responses ladies! Thedogmother - 9 bows, that is awesome! Well I learned my lesson and am going to have a back up bow. I got a new bow, a Hoyt carbon element back in May, waited 6 weeks for a QAD rest from Eagle Archery, which they cancelled and never sent, then there was a mishap with the shop setting up my bow, had to wait two weeks for a new string, took it to the range, same problem with the string (peep not installed correctly), now I will have to wait for another string (another two weeks) and I will miss my next club shoot. What a woe of bow story huh? Lol.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

I'm fortunate to have a small arsenal of archery items and a husband that does all of our own work. i have 3 that are ready to go. i use the same sight for hunting and 3D, Hogg-it and can interchange it on all of my bows. My friends bow just had a major malfunction and our state shoot is this weekend, so i was able to hand one to her and she's ready to go with very minor adjustments. Like I said, I am very fortunate to have what i do, but if you can get a back p bow, its worth its weight in gold for those "just in case" moments that may come up.


----------



## southpaw2000 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks JAG! You are so lucky! You are so kind and thoughtful to lend your bow to a friend in need.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

one thing i recommend beyond all else - have an extra set of strings on hand.


----------



## southpaw2000 (Feb 9, 2010)

Great idea! I would not have thought of that. That way I would not have to wait for a new set to come in. Thanks again JAG!


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

mmiela said:


> Yes I have a backup bow. Couldn't stand it if during whitetail season main bow were to go offline. Being a lefty as well it could be weeks before you were back in business.


Good point about being a lefty. I didn't even think of that, but it's true that finding LH bows and gear often takes longer than for RH archers.


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

I just switched from RH to LH. I am keeping my RH bow and still shoot it. 

In January, I started the new bow journey like southpaw2000. It took until early June before everything on the new bow was ready to go.

With some finicky muscles and joints, I am seeing an advantage to continue shooting both LH and RH. If my shoulder or muscle on one side have issues, I can switch. I like keeping the bodies muscles balanced and it is fun to be a switch hitter. Plus, an injury on one side may not put me on the sidelines.


----------



## johnstde (May 24, 2012)

I have two bows but they are vastly different so not sure you can call one a backup. Those of you who have backups, are they same bow, rigged exactly the same?


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

johnstde said:


> I have two bows but they are vastly different so not sure you can call one a backup. Those of you who have backups, are they same bow, rigged exactly the same?


Same bows but different peak weights, same sight different size pins, same rest, different arrows. Only slight variations between 3d and hunting bows


----------



## southpaw2000 (Feb 9, 2010)

Mtnmutt, great idea with the LH and RH bows. Good for you!


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a backup bow as well, but it's not setup identical to the one that I use on a regular basis.


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

i usually take 2 bows with me to major tournaments, just in case. And yes being a lefty is challenging when it comes to accessories. However, both bows have the same accessories (but use different arrows for 3D, same for target). And because of an elbow injury, have recently purchased a RH bow, to keep me from groing crazy. totally different set up than the other 2 bows, gotta work my way up to same level as lefty.


----------



## southpaw2000 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for your responses ladies. I bought another bow case and I will have two bows ready-to-shoot from now on. Both my bows are in the shop getting strings right now so I have none to shoot except my recurve. I have another sight on order but it is backordered because it is left-handed! I should be back in business shortly.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Since I'm a competition shooter, I also have a back up bow that is set up as identically as possible to my primary target bow. I have spare string sets for both and although I share stab set ups between the two, each have their own sight/scope and rest due to minute shooting differences. It's comforting to know that I should never have to worry about down time due to equipment issues.


----------



## southpaw2000 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks! I am attempting to do the same with my two bows. Having spare strings for both is a great idea. My husband has the alpha elte and loves it because of the shoot through riser.


----------

